# Dudas con caracteristicas de un voltimetro



## mzoratti (Mar 1, 2008)

en las caracteristicas de un voltimetro he observado que posee la sgte. cualidad 

20000 ohm/v 

alguien sabe a que se refiere 

saludos

muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 1, 2008)

Se refiere a que en la escala de 2.5V presenta una resistencia de 50Kohm, en la de 10V ->  200Kohm, en la de 1000V -> 20Megohm ...

Es una caracteristica de los voltimetros de bobina movil, para ir a fondo de escala se necesita siempre la misma corriente (en este caso 50uA), lo que hace la llave selectora es ir cambiando el valor de la  resistencia en serie con la bobina.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 1, 2008)

Hola.
Eso es la sensibilidad del voltímetro.
Como ya te han dicho, sirve para saber cuál es la resistencia de entrada del voltímetro, solo tienes multiplicar el voltaje de la escala que selecciones por 20000 ohm/V. Por ejemplo, en la escala de 2.5V:
La resistencia de entrada es: Rin=2.5V*(20000 ohm/V)=50000 ohm ó 50K ohm.
La corriente de fondo de escala:
Imáx= 1 /(20000 ohm/V) = 0.00005 A ó 50 uA

Mientras mayor es valor de la sensibilidad, mayor será la resistencia de entrada del voltímetro y será un mejor voltímetro.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## diegoja (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola, me podrian explicar que es el "fondo de escala" porqe tengo unas dudas en el concepto. Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## martinvol (Jul 25, 2009)

diegoja dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me podrian explicar que es el "fondo de escala" porqe tengo unas dudas en el concepto. Gracias. Saludos.


fonde de escala se refiere a los ultimos valores utiles de la escala

EJ: si tenes un voltimetro que mide 0-200v
podria decirse que midiendio 199 estas en fondo de escala, es eso basicamente


----------



## diegoja (Jul 25, 2009)

Porqe yo tenia entendido q fondo de escala era el valor maximo de un instrumento, por ej, un amperimetro, en escala de 2mA, ese era so fondo de escala o maximo de medicion. Aunque en otros lados por internet al fondo de escala le dicen a la minima. Cual es la correcta?


----------



## martinvol (Jul 25, 2009)

diegoja dijo:
			
		

> Porqe yo tenia entendido q fondo de escala era el valor maximo de un instrumento, por ej, un amperimetro, en escala de 2mA, ese era so fondo de escala o maximo de medicion. Aunque en otros lados por internet al fondo de escala le dicen a la minima. Cual es la correcta?


supongo quedebe ser porque es que en los ohmetros a con galbanometro los (como son amperimetros), a mayor resistencia, menor corriente, entonces tienen el fin de escala al principio. Fin de escala es siempre la maxima medicion posible.

Saludos desde argentina


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nop, fondo de escala siempre es el maximo valor que puedes medir en el rango seleccionado, posiblemente en esos sitios que te encontraste se refieran a la medicion de resistencias, ya que en los multimetros de aguja la escala para la resistencia esta invertida y el fondo de escala corresponderia a 0 Ohms o corto circuito


----------



## diegoja (Jul 25, 2009)

Entonces para redondear, el fondo de escala solo esta invertido en los ohmetros, mientras que en voltimetros y amperimetros es el valor maximo de medicion en cada escala. Es correcto? Disculpen si soy reiterativo, pero es que me quiero quedar sin dudas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 27, 2009)

Efectivamente asi es....


----------



## Nimer (Jul 27, 2009)

diegoja dijo:
			
		

> Entonces para redondear, el fondo de escala solo esta invertido en los ohmetros, mientras que en voltimetros y amperimetros es el valor maximo de medicion en cada escala. Es correcto? Disculpen si soy reiterativo, pero es que me quiero quedar sin dudas.



El FONDO DE ESCALA es la parte derecha. Es decir, el punto máximo al que llega la aguja. La resistencia tiene el 0 cuando llega al fondo de escala, mientras que el resto cuando están en valores de tensión o corriente máximos.

Saludos.


----------

